
The Bitcoin Cash Fork Proves That Markets Aren't Rational - scyclow
http://steviep.xyz/txt/bitcoin-cash
======
jstanley
As soon as the BCH blockchain actually starts moving, and exchanges start
accepting deposits, the price will drop.

The current price on exchanges doesn't reflect the total supply of BCH because
a huge majority of BCH is not able to be sold on exchanges.

Everyone who wants to buy BCH is able to do so, but almost nobody who wants to
sell BCH is able to do so. Until that's resolved, supply and demand are out of
whack. It's not that the markets aren't rational, it's that this market is
heavily skewed.

